# Names not ending in a vowel (boys and girls)



## hinkybinky

I am starting to muse on baby names. I consider our surname a bit problematic because it begins with a vowel, let's pretend it's 'Osbourne', so I feel I have to steer clear of like names that end with a vowel sound e.g. Emma Osbourne, Theo Osbourne etc as I don't think the name flows well.

So I am looking for names that end with a 'y' sound e.g. Ruby Osbourne, or that just end with a consonant e.g. Finn Osbourne, Reuben Osbourne

DS is called Stanley, so would be erring on the side of traditional / British.

Any ideas or lists greatly appreciated :flower:


----------



## MUMOF5

Boys:

George
Lucas
Alfie
Archie
Jacob
Joseph
Flynn
Logan
Brody
William
Henry

Girls:

Lily
Florence
Ivy
Evie
Harriet
Betsy
Daisy
Poppy
Grace


----------



## hinkybinky

Thank you, some new ideas there - already love Alfie, George, Evie and Harriet. My reservation about Harriet is that where I live a lot of people wouldn't tend to pronounce the final 't'. However, I love Hattie as a nn so that's still a possibility. Lots more to think about too, thanks x


----------



## pippi_89

Oliver
James
Michael
Alexander
Sebastian

Isabelle
Emily
Charlotte
Catherine/Katie
Elizabeth

I _love_ Harriet/Hattie, OH wasn't keen though :( #3 turned out to be a boy anyway :)


----------



## hinkybinky

pippi_89 said:


> Oliver
> James
> Michael
> Alexander
> Sebastian
> 
> Isabelle
> Emily
> Charlotte
> Catherine/Katie
> Elizabeth
> 
> I _love_ Harriet/Hattie, OH wasn't keen though :( #3 turned out to be a boy anyway :)

I love Oliver, but we can't really have Stan and Ollie!! OH very picky with boys' names (I think he associates them with footballers!) and I am a teacher so lots of names I associate with children I've taught - can also be a good thing as I had a lovely Stanley in my class the year I was pg with mine!


----------



## pippi_89

hinkybinky said:


> pippi_89 said:
> 
> 
> Oliver
> James
> Michael
> Alexander
> Sebastian
> 
> Isabelle
> Emily
> Charlotte
> Catherine/Katie
> Elizabeth
> 
> I _love_ Harriet/Hattie, OH wasn't keen though :( #3 turned out to be a boy anyway :)
> 
> I love Oliver, but we can't really have Stan and Ollie!! OH very picky with boys' names (I think he associates them with footballers!) and *I am a teacher so lots of names I associate with children I've taught* - can also be a good thing as I had a lovely Stanley in my class the year I was pg with mine!Click to expand...

Me too! It can be nightmare though can't it, they can be lovely children but sometimes you don't want to think of that pupil every time you say your child's name! :wacko:

We had a boy named Rhys who overheard me telling other staff we were thinking of using that name. He went round telling everyone I was naming my baby after him!! I had the other children in a mood with me for weeks :haha:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Ruby
Ivy
WIllow
Lauren
Lucy
Katy
Lois
Demi
Alexis
Tilly
Sarah


----------



## hinkybinky

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Ruby
> Ivy
> WIllow
> Lauren
> Lucy
> Katy
> Lois
> Demi
> Alexis
> Tilly
> Sarah

I really love Lois and Tilly (is that short for something? Matilda?). AM wishing for a girl as we can't agree on any boys' names!


----------



## hinkybinky

pippi_89 said:


> hinkybinky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pippi_89 said:
> 
> 
> Oliver
> James
> Michael
> Alexander
> Sebastian
> 
> Isabelle
> Emily
> Charlotte
> Catherine/Katie
> Elizabeth
> 
> I _love_ Harriet/Hattie, OH wasn't keen though :( #3 turned out to be a boy anyway :)
> 
> I love Oliver, but we can't really have Stan and Ollie!! OH very picky with boys' names (I think he associates them with footballers!) and *I am a teacher so lots of names I associate with children I've taught* - can also be a good thing as I had a lovely Stanley in my class the year I was pg with mine!Click to expand...
> 
> Me too! It can be nightmare though can't it, they can be lovely children but sometimes you don't want to think of that pupil every time you say your child's name! :wacko:
> 
> We had a boy named Rhys who overheard me telling other staff we were thinking of using that name. He went round telling everyone I was naming my baby after him!! I had the other children in a mood with me for weeks :haha:Click to expand...

Haha! Luckily, the other kids in that class had just about got over it by the time I got back from my maternity leave! 

A colleague of mine had a really difficult year with a particularly challenging child in Y1 called Thomas, and lo and behold when she went off to have her baby that Easter she named him Thomas! We couldn't believe it :wacko:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I think Tilly can hold its own tbh :)


----------



## pippi_89

Me too. I knew a Tilly a few years back. Lovely name.

She had a twin called Owen. Could be another idea for a boy?!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Oo I like Owen.

Ryan
Rhys
Aidan
Benjamin
Jack


----------



## Becksta

Abigail
Isobel
Iris
Violet

Zack
Isaac
Jasper
Lucas


----------



## hinkybinky

pippi_89 said:


> Me too. I knew a Tilly a few years back. Lovely name.
> 
> She had a twin called Owen. Could be another idea for a boy?!

Owen is nice, but would be two 'O' names - I am not keen on alliterative names tbh.

Bit left-field, but OH came up with Hamish last night, which is growing on me. Can't work out if it's a bit too out there, or maybe a bit doggy for a person. 

What do you think?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I like it!


----------

